# aep rabits?



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

is rabit hunting allowd on the aep land?? me and my dad like to hunt and he has some decent dogs and need a good place to hunt???


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Peon, nice meeting you at the Deer Creek outing. You can rabbit hunt at AEP. I see rabbits there while deer hunting, but not as many as I thought I would. You would think there would be more with the type of property there. I think the coyotes are pretty thick there so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it was nice meeting ya.. thanks for the info.. i guess im still on search for rabbits in se ohio... i might still have to give aep a try... anyone have any ideas that they could give away???? i know a good spot is hard to come by these days.....


----------

